# Best temp gun?



## Kumoso (Mar 10, 2021)

Does anyone know a good temp gun that won't break within a year? All of mine all start showing wrong temps after a while :/ preferably something under 50$ but if its a bit over I am willing thanks


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

How strange... over the last 5 years or so I’ve bought two off eBay for under a tenner both working perfectly..

I even got one off Amazon in a special offer deal .. only £2.99 - also working normal ... 

There’s only ever 1 degree difference at worst and usually they’re all the same when I’ve had a play around comparing them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> How strange... over the last 5 years or so I’ve bought two off eBay for under a tenner both working perfectly..
> 
> I even got one off Amazon in a special offer deal .. only £2.99 - also working normal ...
> 
> ...


Same here,got a cheapo one,had it for years and still works.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bombjack said:


> Same here,got a cheapo one,had it for years and still works.





Zincubus said:


> How strange... over the last 5 years or so I’ve bought two off eBay for under a tenner both working perfectly..
> 
> I even got one off Amazon in a special offer deal .. only £2.99 - also working normal ...
> 
> ...


Yep, mine is a cheap one from ebay- had it for years & it still works fine.


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Kumoso said:


> Does anyone know a good temp gun that won't break within a year? All of mine all start showing wrong temps after a while :/ preferably something under 50$ but if its a bit over I am willing thanks


I use:
Etekcity Lasergrip 1080 Non-contact Digital Laser IR Infrared Thermometer

Had it for several years, bought a new one as keep reptiles in different rooms and it shows the same temp


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

M1chelle said:


> I use:
> Etekcity Lasergrip 1080 Non-contact Digital Laser IR Infrared Thermometer
> 
> Had it for several years, bought a new one as keep reptiles in different rooms and it shows the same temp


If it still works properly it should read the correct temp, regardless of the room it's in- maybe you have the same temps in all your vivs? Best way to find out is test the gun temps against a probe thermometer.


----------



## Kumoso (Mar 10, 2021)

Zincubus said:


> How strange... over the last 5 years or so I’ve bought two off eBay for under a tenner both working perfectly..
> 
> I even got one off Amazon in a special offer deal .. only £2.99 - also working normal ...
> 
> ...


Woah, seems like maybe it's just the one brand I was using? everybody else's seems to work fine with cheaper ones.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Kumoso said:


> Woah, seems like maybe it's just the one brand I was using? everybody else's seems to work fine with cheaper ones.


I saw a report online a while back that said it was a massive scam and the cheap ones AND all those real expensive ones ALL had the same ‘innards’ ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Zincubus said:


> I saw a report online a while back that said it was a massive scam and the cheap ones all those real expensive ones ALL had the same ‘innards’ ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A lot of them ARE the cheap ones with a Stanley/Bosch etc label slapped on the side.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't remember where I got mine from it was that long ago, think it could possibly have been Maplins - cost around £10. It has a slight LCD leakage where it was dropped a few months back, but it still works and is within a degree of the digital sensors used on the thermostats


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

wilkinss77 said:


> If it still works properly it should read the correct temp, regardless of the room it's in- maybe you have the same temps in all your vivs? Best way to find out is test the gun temps against a probe thermometer.


Sorry, I meant it's a really good Thermo gun and I only got an extra one because I couldn't remember which room it was left in and having 2 saves me running around. I haven't checked it with a probe thermometer though, I have several other thermometers I've checked it with.


----------

